# Lurker finally a member!



## kuuipo415 (Apr 4, 2009)

Hi guys!

I've been lurking this forum for months I tell ya....! don't know why it took me so long to join! but I'm glad I finally did!

so a little about me....
I'm 23, currently going to University of San Francisco and graduating in may!!
after graduating I am thinking about moving to either London or Tokyo. It's good to see that there's a lot of UK members here! 

I used to be one of those girls who was obsessed with bags, shoes, and jeans...after spending so much money on these stuff, I kinda grew out of it...and plus it was a very expensive hobby. Since then I drastically downsized my collection and just trying to stick with the essentials. Quality over Quantity!!

But of course I needed a new hobby....and I don't know how it happened but I became very interested in makeup. I started collecting MAC brushes and all hell broke loose. 

I hope to meet a lot of great people on this forum! thanks for reading!


----------



## nunu (Apr 4, 2009)

Heya!


----------



## Ria-xo (Apr 4, 2009)

Hey!
Ive only just joined here too


----------



## MzzRach (Apr 4, 2009)

Glad to have you here!


----------



## moopoint (Apr 4, 2009)

Welcome!


----------



## MissResha (Apr 4, 2009)

welcome!!


----------



## Candy Christ (Apr 4, 2009)

I've been lurking for a few months and finally I'm here!
I love the site and thought hey, why not?


----------



## couturesista (Apr 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ria-xo* 

 
_Hey!
Ive only just joined here too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Welcome to the both of you!


----------



## ExquisiteImages (Apr 5, 2009)

Welcome to Specktra!


----------



## kuuipo415 (Apr 6, 2009)

thank you ladies for the warm welcome!


----------



## metal_romantic (Apr 6, 2009)

Sounds like you have swapped one expensive hobby for another! Lol.
I'm new here too. Welcome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



London and Tokyo are both on my list of places to visit one day!


----------



## Susanne (Apr 6, 2009)




----------

